# Heating Oil - Buy Now



## mcaul (31 May 2009)

Heating oil is about €480 / 1000 litres at present but oil prices have been rising steadily and refined heating oil rose 10% last week on world markets - this feeds into to retail fairly quickly.

If current refined prices for petrol are followed by heating oil, you can expect 1000 litres to be pprox. €650 - €700 in autumn.

Reasoning - Normally in winter months, heating oil is approx. 10% - 20% more expensive than petrol (excluding all duties & taxes) Currently it is 20% lower than petrol.


----------



## seantheman (8 Sep 2009)

Got a 1000ltr fill today 510euro vat inc. Donegal Oil


----------



## helllohello (8 Sep 2009)

1000 ltrs 450 e in cullaville on sunday.


----------



## MaryBe (8 Sep 2009)

helllohello said:


> 1000 ltrs 450 e in cullaville on sunday.


 Does that include delivery? or do you have to haul it yourself?


----------



## Caveat (8 Sep 2009)

MaryBM said:


> Does that include delivery?



Definitely not if the poster lives in the republic...


----------



## seantheman (8 Sep 2009)

helllohello said:


> 1000 ltrs 450 e in cullaville on sunday.


 Are you using an ie vat number to get this vat free?


----------



## helllohello (8 Sep 2009)

no - this price is for collected yourself.


----------



## seantheman (13 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> Definitely not if the poster lives in the republic...


 Just wondered Caveat, Whats the difference between an oil co. from the North delivering kerosene to an address in the South, and a Builders Providers from the six counties delivering goods to the South


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2009)

In a word, duty.


----------



## seantheman (14 Sep 2009)

Caveat said:


> In a word, duty.


 Sorry,Can you elaborate on the duty maybe using my previous post as an example of how the different goods are treated differently.Does the duty only apply to delivered goods?


----------



## Caveat (14 Sep 2009)

Keorsene in the UK is not subject to duty but it is in the republic.

Therefore if NI sourced kerosene crosses into the republic it is liable for duty and any such deliveries will attract the interest of customs.

It would be the equivalent of 'importing' a UK car into the republic and not paying VRT.

I'm not sure about the details of other goods and services and how they are treated but I'm guessing most would not be subject to duty and would not be on the radar of the customs.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Sep 2009)

Following a request for a separate relevant discussion I've copied some posts from this thread and started a new one in the Taxation Forum on Supply and delivery of goods across the Border and duty implications.

Sue Ellen,
Moderator.


----------

